# HDPE-2 Buckets



## PPBart (Sep 7, 2010)

Several years ago we put in an above-ground pool just for the grandkids enjoyment. I just noticed today that the 6.5-gallon buckets the chlorine shock comes in are made of HDPE-2, (according to the Society of the Plastics Industry) is suitable for "Milk, detergent & oil bottles. Toys and plastic bags".

I don't really need any more primaries, but if I did would these not be suitable? After a good scrub with detergent, there's no lingering chlorine smell.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 7, 2010)

Technically they would - but here have been numerous discussions on this. I would only use the HDPE-2 food grade buckets that were made and used with food supplies not chemicals.


----------



## cpfan (Sep 7, 2010)

PPBart:

You might wish to review this thread, especially post #8.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9015&highlight=plastic

In paricular, I would not use pails that have contained wine making chemicals, or were designed for holding wine making chemicals. Not necessarily food grade.

Steve


----------

